# Some New Oils In Now Featuring MCT! Contact DUTCHPHARMA!



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 19, 2016)

UPDATED LIST! CONTACT FOR PRICING! REMEMBER 10% OFF TILL JAN 1ST!

 Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml
​ Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 100mg/ml
​​​Deca Durabolin 200mg/ml​​​Sustanon 250mg/ml​​ Testosterone Suspension (TNE) 100mg/ml​​​Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml​​​Trenbolone Enanthate 150mg/ml​​​Trenbolone Acethate 100mg/ml​​​Boldenone Undecylenate 200mg/ml Masteron Enanthate 200mg/ml Masteron Propionate 100mg/ml Primabolan Enanthate 100mg/ml Parabolan 100 mg/ml
​ 



Orals coming soon, we added those 3 orals to make sure people have their PCT.
*ORALS *
DIANABOL    25mg / 100 TABS 
NOLVADEX   20mg/  100 TABS 
CLOMID        30mg/ 100 TABS


----------

